# OP177B - Selektion Schaltfläche



## Onkel Dagobert (1 April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe jetzt erstmals eine Anwendung unter WinCC Flexible mit einem OP177B (color). Ich bin mit WinCC Flexible in dieser Anwendung sehr zufrieden und gebe Flexible+OP177B gegenüber Protool+OP17 eindeutig den Vorzug, auch was die Geschwindigkeit angeht! Somit kann ich mich jetzt um die Feinheiten kümmern :-D .

In anhängender Grafik wurde zunächst die "Hand"-Schaltfläche auf dem Touchscreen betätigt. Anschließend wurde mittels der Taste "F9" die Funktion "Auto" ausgelöst. Wie zu sehen ist, bleibt auf dem Screen die Schaltfläche "Hand" selektiert. Das verwirrt etwas, kann man das irgendwie ändern? Die Schaltflächen sind mit den darunterliegenden Funktionstasten "verheiratet".


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 April 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Anschließend wurde mittels der Taste "F9" die Funktion "Auto" ausgelöst. Wie zu sehen ist, bleibt auf dem Screen die Schaltfläche "Hand" selektiert. Das verwirrt etwas, kann man das irgendwie ändern? Die Schaltflächen sind mit den darunterliegenden Funktionstasten "verheiratet".
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Ich finds zwar nicht verwirrend, aber du solltest versuchen, den FOKUS woanders hin zu setzen. Z.B. auf "AUTO" oder auf irgendein (Dummy-) Eingabefeld.

Das sollte auf jeden Fall mit der Bildanwahl, wo du ja ein Feld aktivieren kannst, funktionieren. Vielleicht gehts auch anders (Script).


----------



## andre (1 April 2007)

Hallo,
ich denke da an zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Wie UG schon schrieb, mit dem Tastendruck zu der Funktion noch das selbe Bild wieder aufrufen und da die Feld-Nr. für das dazugehörige Feld mit angeben oder
2. Mit Auslösen der Funktion (Taste oder Touch) einen Farbwechsel meinetwegen des Hintergrundes der Schaltfläche auslösen. Ich denke das macht die Sache wieder eindeutiger.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> ..den FOKUS woanders hin zu setzen. Z.B. auf "AUTO" oder auf irgendein (Dummy-) Eingabefeld.
> 
> Das sollte auf jeden Fall mit der Bildanwahl, wo du ja ein Feld aktivieren kannst, funktionieren. Vielleicht gehts auch anders (Script).


Den Fokus bei Bildanwahl auf ein Dummy-Eingabefeld setzen mache ich bereits. Leider geht das über einen Tastendruck scheinbar nicht. Scripte kennt das OP177B nicht.



andre schrieb:


> ..mit dem Tastendruck zu der Funktion noch das selbe Bild wieder aufrufen und da die Feld-Nr. für das dazugehörige Feld mit angeben..


Dann bleibt nach dem Neuaufbau des Bildes das Bit der Taste gesetzt. Ich verwende "SetzeBitWaehrendTasteGedrueckt", vielleicht ginges mit Setzen/Rücksetzen. An allen Schaltflächen den zusätzlichen Bildaufruf projektieren, möchte ich allerdings auch nicht. Wenn es keine einfache Lösung gibt, dann bleibt es eben so. Schätze, man wird sowieso meist den Touch benutzen.



andre schrieb:


> ..Mit Auslösen der Funktion (Taste oder Touch) einen Farbwechsel meinetwegen des Hintergrundes der Schaltfläche auslösen. Ich denke das macht die Sache wieder eindeutiger...


Joo, auch das habe ich. Es funktioniert jedoch erst, wenn das dazugehörige Programm fertig ist. Der Farbwechsel wird von der Steuerung gesetzt, quasi wie eine Meldeleuchte.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Grollmus (2 April 2007)

*Focus auf Schaltfläche*

Hallo,

habe das mal ausprobiert, leider jedoch keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden. Ich werde es morgen nochmal mit Kollegen besprechen. Melde mich falls ich eine Lösung finde.

Falls Du eine Lösung findest würde mich diese interessieren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 April 2007)

Hallo Eduard,

Besten Dank, ich habe es eben gerade auch noch mal kurz probiert.
Es funktioniert, wenn man:

- Drücken - SetzeBit
- Loslassen - RücksetzeBit
- Klicken - AktiviereBild (Fokus Dummy-Eingabefeld)
..projektiert. Allerdings erkennt man wegen des Bildaufruf's selbst bei der Simulation eine schlechtere Dynamik des Bits in der Steuerung. Morgen kann ich es am Gerät testen.
Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Klicken und Drücken? Wenn ich AktiviereBild beim Drücken hinten drann hänge, geht z.Bsp. garnichts.

Mit:
- Drücken - SetzeBitWaehrendTasteGedrueckt
- Klicken - AktiviereBild (Fokus Dummy-Eingabefeld)
..geht es auch, scheint jedoch noch etwas träger zu sein.


Gruß, Onkel


PS:
Ihr habt verdammt stolze Preise!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nach dem Neuaufbau des Bildes das Bit der Taste gesetzt. Ich verwende "SetzeBitWaehrendTasteGedrueckt", vielleicht ginges mit
> Gruß, Onkel



Vorsicht, dass kann auch unter anderen umständen passieren.

Am besten, Bit in SPS wieder rücksetzen!!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> PS:
> Ihr habt verdammt stolze Preise!



Qualität hat seinen Preis !

"Wer immer nur das billigste will, wird auch nur das billigste bekommen" 
(Henry Ford)


----------



## Grollmus (3 April 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Klicken und Drücken? Wenn ich AktiviereBild beim Drücken hinten drann hänge, geht z.Bsp. garnichts.


Das Ereignis Klicken wird ausgelöst, wenn Du mit der Maus anklickst oder beim Touch mit dem Finger berührst.
Anklicken heißt, Du drückst die linke Maustaste und läßt diese wieder los.

Das Ereignis Drücken wird ausgelöst, wenn Du die Schaltfläche "reindrückst".



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> PS:
> Ihr habt verdammt stolze Preise!


Das ist alles relativ. Wir bilden in erster Linie für die Industrie aus, daher sind die Anforderungen auch entsprechend hoch. In unseren Schulungen haben wir maximal acht Telinehmer, so dass sich der Trainer intensiv um den Einzelnen kümmern kann. Unsere Trainer bearbeiten auch Projekte, so dass sie auch praktische Erfahrungen haben.
Wir hatten schon öfters Teilnehmern die bei andren Veranstaltern Schulungen, teilweise über mehrere Wochen, besucht haben und erstaunt waren, was sie bei uns in einer Woche lernen.


----------



## kolbendosierer (3 April 2007)

> Zitat von *Onkel Dagobert*
> 
> 
> _PS:_
> _Ihr habt verdammt stolze Preise!_


 
Ich war jetzt schon dreimal bei G+R auf Schulung in Hochheim und war sehr zufrieden.

Wenn man besondere Fragen hat die evtl. nicht mit dem Kurs selbst zu tun haben wir einem versucht zu helfen. Das ist bei anderen Schulungsanbietern nicht der Fall.

Robert


----------



## andre (3 April 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> - Drücken - SetzeBit
> - Loslassen - RücksetzeBit
> - Klicken - AktiviereBild (Fokus Dummy-Eingabefeld)
> ..projektiert.


Hallo,
ich würde es so machen:
Taste Drücken:
1. Bit setzen (in der Steuerung zurücksetzen!!!)
2. Bild aufrufen mit Feld-Nr.
Also beide Ereignisse gemeinsam bei Tastendruck, bei Berührung der Touch-Fläche kannst du 2. weglassen.
Insgesamt fände ich den angedachten Farbwechsel wesentlich eleganter.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 April 2007)

Hallo Registrierter,



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Vorsicht, dass kann auch unter anderen umständen passieren.
> 
> Am besten, Bit in SPS wieder rücksetzen!!


Ich habe deine Warnung natürlich ernst genommen und befolgt. Inzwischen kann ich auch bestätigen, dass es wirklich vorkommt. Kann man so etwas überhaupt in der Industrie einsetzen? Ein Auto beim dem "hochsporadisch" die Lenkung versagt käme jedenfalls nicht auf die Straße. Für allen möglichen Scheiß gibt es in Deutschland Vorschriften und Normen. Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen TÜV für HMI-Systeme? Oder gibt es so etwas und bei Siemens macht man eine Ausnahme? :sb13:




Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Qualität hat seinen Preis !
> 
> "Wer immer nur das billigste will, wird auch nur das billigste bekommen"
> (Henry Ford)


Mein Freund Henry hat natürlich nicht unrecht. Vielleicht hätte er es aber heutzutage in Deutschland etwas anders formuliert. "Wer immer nur das teuerste kauft, wird nicht immer das beste bekommen" (Onkel Dagobert). Das bezieht sich nicht zwangsläufig auf Grollmus.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

